# aquí anda ustes me ve



## enJoanet

hola!

podría alguien explicarme cúal es el sentido de la expresión que subrayé? 
básicamente no tengo la entiendo ni un poquito!!



"No ve, hombre, a qué extremo hemos llegado. Los gringos tienen que defender a los servidores de la patria. Vea, amigo; aquí ande usté me vehttp://forum.wordreference.com/#_msocom_1 , ¿sabe?"


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Hola, de nuevo!
Tu frase esta mal escrita debe ser : "Aqui ando, Usted me ve", quiere decir "(Voilá) Je suis ici, vous me voiez...".
Esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## enJoanet

si, si...claro que está mal escrita...pero el autor la escribió así...
vale...pues sin la puntuación era un poco difícil entenderla...!


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Ok, fijate lo que te escribi antes, que se trata de una obra escrita en una Argentina llena de inmigrantes en gran parte iltalianos y españoles...Por eso las faltas


----------



## Nanon

Je me suis demandé si ça ne pouvait pas être aussi _aquí onde usté me ve_ (déformation de _aquí donde usted me ve_), mais c'est bien écrit _ande_ ici.

Ce pourrait être "Tel que vous me voyez..."

De toute façon, le texte regorge de procédés de stylisation du parler populaire, alors bon courage...


----------



## enJoanet

gracias a ustedes!!


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
J'ai tendance à faire la même lecture que Nanon  ande= donde
... vous voyez où j'en suis


----------



## enJoanet

hmm..je sais pas..
le verbe andar est employé de manière assez particulière en Argentine...
En qué andás?=qué haces?
Cómo andás=cómo estás
En dónde andás= Dónde estás...
Et puis, sur le plan tant graphique que phonétique, la différence "anda" et "donde" n´est tout de même pas négligeable...!! 

Aquí estoy serait la traduction en espagnol de la péninsule...


----------



## jprr

> Et puis, sur le plan tant graphique que phonétique, la différence "anda" et "donde" n´est tout de même pas négligeable...!!



Certes ... simplement cet emploi avec cette graphie est attesté dans les textes du même registre :

"Mas *ande* otro criollo pasa
Martín fierro a de pasar"
Par exemple, le premier qui m'est tombé sous la main ... il ne s'agit évidement pas du verbe andar.


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Si, en Argentina usamos _andar_ en varios sentidos, es como elemental (pas langue soutenu).
Además de lo que dijo enJoanet que es correcto, les muestro otros usos:

- Andar en bicicleta 
- Esta máquina no anda (ne fonctionne pas) 
- Andááá! (c'est difficile de traduire ça...c'est un expression bien argentine, je vais chercher un exemple.)

Exemple  de "Andaaa!!" (dans un dialogue):

- ¿Sabias que me compré tres Mercedes Benz?
- ¿en serio..? Andaaaaa! (= je ne te crois pas!! vous me menez en bateau?)

C'est bien connu que nous les argentins exagérons tout!!


----------



## jprr

Simplemente para no irse por las ramas, y volver a la pregunta del amigo ...



> Vea, amigo; *aquí ande usté me ve*, ¿sabe?



Si se trata del verbo andar ... ¿cual sería el sujeto?

Porque si bien en el texto hay "errores" de _pronunciación_, no son como para cambiar las conjugaciones
Por ejemplo unas lineas mas abajo: "Qué le vam*o* a hacer" y no que le vam/van ...


----------



## enJoanet

Blanca Azucena said:


> Exemple  de "Andaaa!!" (dans un dialogue):
> 
> - ¿Sabias que me compré tres Mercedes Benz?
> - ¿en serio..? Andaaaaa! (= je ne te crois pas!! vous me menez en bateau?)
> 
> C'est bien connu que nous les argentins exagérons tout!!




En francés diríamos "vas-yyyyy!"


----------



## Nanon

Ya va, Jprr... Es que los errores son distintos según quién hable.


> GENARO. -¡Eh, bueno! ¡Qué le *vamo *a hacer!
> INVÁLIDO. -¿Cómo qué le vamo*s* a hacer? ¡Que lo respeten, canejo! (_A INDALECIA_.) ¿Cómo te va diendo, m'hija?...


Por el nombre supongo que Genaro es de origen italiana (no leí el resto de la obra), en cambio el inválido no: de hecho dice correctamente "qué le vamos a hacer", si bien comete otros errores y no se expresa en un nivel culto.

Es tan sólo mi interpretación, pero lo que me indica que _ande _podría ser _onde _es la continuación del texto:


> Vea, amigo; aquí ande usté me ve, ¿sabe?, yo soy el cabo Morante, y pregúntele a cualquiera de los que estuvieron en la guerra, si llevo al cuete esta cintita y esta otra...


así como otros ejemplos con "aquí onde usté me ve" (gráficamente no es tan diferente):


> Como yo, mi padre, era un hombre muy guapo y de mucha fortaleza, _aquí onde usté me ve_, y como estaba de mucho afán, porque tenía que venime a acompañar a Vicenta, qu'en esos días iba a alentase, les dijo: Caminen vamos a traer esa madera, y, si no hay aserrada, aserrémola nosotros, que yo también sé aserrar.
> Fuente (Colombia)





> Yo, _aquí onde usté me ve_, tengo casi toos mis dientes y trabajo como chiquilla joven, éi tan mis hijos pa decirle...
> Fuente (Chile)


Por supuesto, con la grafía _aquí donde usté me ve_ hay más ejemplos, y con _aquí donde usted me ve_, los hay todavía más.



enJoanet said:


> En francés diríamos "vas-yyyyy!"



Et aussi "alleeeez", en faisant éventuellement le geste qui correspond à "mon œil" !


----------



## enJoanet

hhmm,.. que ce soit "anda" ou "donde".....le sens reste le même en fin de compte..!


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Yo ya estoy mareada jaja. Como se llama la obra que lees?


----------



## Andoush

enJoanet said:


> En francés diríamos "vas-yyyyy!"


 
Dans ce cas là, on diraît également: "arrête!" (arrête tes bêtises) ...


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Pienso que, como ya han apuntado muchos de Vds. es una deformación de la expresión "aquí donde me ve usted" que podría confirmarse  con una lectura más amplia de esta obra que personalmente desconozco.

 Para ayudar a entender el sentido que el autor ha querido dar a esta locución , transcribo a continuación el significado de esta expresión según el DRAE:

Aquí donde me, o le ves, veis, ve usted, o ven ustedes.
1. exprs. coloqs. U. *para denotar que alguien va a decir de sí mismo o de otra persona algo que no es de presumir. Aquí donde usted me ve, soy noble por los cuatro costados.*

Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

En España, es una forma de representar el habla de los pueblerinos (de gente sin mucha cultura), y en este caso "ande" equivaldría a "donde" o "dónde".

Ejemplo: "¿Ande dice usté que está la cosa esa?" = "¿Dónde dice usted que...?"

Otro ejemplo: Un viejo pueblerino podría decir:

"Aqui ande usté me ve, yo antes era un mozo muy bien plantao" = "Aquí donde usted me ve, yo antes era un mozo muy bien plantado"

Nota: mozo bien plantado = mozo con buena planta, de buen ver, que gusta a las mozas

Y en este caso, no hay que confundirlo con la forma "ande" del verbo "andar".

Saludos,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me permito confirmar lo que ya se viene diciendo: se trata de la transcripción de la expresión "aquí donde Ud. me ve". Esto se hubiese entendido a la primera si *enJoanet*  hubiese escrito el resto de la frase ya que -como bien se ve en el ejemplo traído por *Alberthus*- esa expresión anuncia que sigue una afirmación.

Esto me recuerda un programa televisivo cómico cuyo éxito estaba basado en la repetición de una expresión muy parecida: ¿ande andará? 

Quiero aprovechar para informarle a *Blanca Azucena *que en España -y supongo que en muchos países hispanohablantes- el uso del verbo andar es el mismo que en Argentina.



Blanca Azucena said:


> Ok, fijate lo que te escribi antes, que se trata de una obra escrita en una Argentina llena de inmigrantes en gran parte iltalianos y españoles...Por eso las faltas


 
También quiero aprovechar para decir a *BA* que si bien los españoles que se vieron obligados a emigrar a Argentina no eran todos universitarios, tampoco creo que se les pueda acusar de haber llevado en sus hatillos las faltas de ortografía ni el mal hablar...


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Bueno bueno Victor... jajaja . ¡No tengo nada en contra de los inmigrantes ni de su educacion! nadie los "acusa", es natural la deformación de la lengua... Como mencioné antes, las obras de Florencio Sanchez se centran en el conflicto generado por la fusión del extranjero (gringos) con el criollo, y de ahi esos _cambios_ en la lengua (no faltas). Por ahi sucede mas con los italianos...
Encontré algo al respecto (sobre Sanchez y las caracteristicas linguisticas de _La Gringa):_
- La lengua convencional que Sanchez pone en boca de los italianos inmigrantes, constituida por voces tomadas del italiano general, palabras y construcciones de la lengua general de los argentinos, algunos ruralismos criollos, mezcla de giros y palabras de ambas lenguas (_non se scherza, evviva el vin_) y deformaciones de la sintaxis del español (_eso es una otra cosa_). Con esta lengua convencional Sanchez refleja gradualmente varias cosas: el esfuerzo del inmigrante por arraigar rápidamente en su nueva patria, su bajo nivel cultural, la confianza agresiva que le va dando el dinero. Por todo ello, maneja desaprensivamente el léxico y la sintaxis de la lengua que va aprendiendo indiferente a las burlas o a los ataques del criollo.

Bon week-end!


----------



## Dentellière

Existe un Español Neutro  para las traducciones

hay un vocabulario diferente entre los 26 países de habla hispana

Entonces hay un español de España, -muy español-
y un español de América,   pero: "neutro"

Es el que engloba a USA , Centro América, y América del Sur


Buen día para todos !
.)


----------

